# Pics of my TT with polished comps "Boring silver"



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Gave the old girl a clean up today! Heres some pics


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

8) I still think comps look much better than the later RSTT wheels


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

19" comps would be nice.


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

looks great mate! thats how I want mine to look, but with black comps.

how much is that lowered by?


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

spilz said:


> looks great mate! thats how I want mine to look, but with black comps.
> 
> how much is that lowered by?


Thanks, Lowered 35mm on H&R`s from charlie


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

Ah cheers mate, thanks for the response.

looks perfect to me!


----------

